# L144 Bristlenose first spawn!



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

This morning I was surprised by a couple of L144 fry scooting along the glass in my "peaceful community" tank. The father is a long-fin and the mother is a regular-fin. I had kind of suspected that he might be guarding eggs since he'd been holed up in his cave for several days and kept chasing everyone away when they got too close, but I'd never actually spawned any plecos before now so wasn't sure.

But yeah I'm pretty much thrilled! I managed to get a few pictures to share with you all. Wish I had a better camera at times like this but you can still make em out!

Here you can see the mother in her terracota pot in the background

























Here's a side view.. you can just make out the little blue eyes...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

it is aways a trill when you fist discover them.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Congrats - always a nice surprise


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you!  I am a little worried though.. The babies seem to have mostly left the cave but the dad won't come out still. He's been holed up in there at least a week now... Even when I put food right next to the cave entrance he ignores it... He'll only leave when someone comes too close and he zips out to chase them away then right back in. Surely he must be hungry? The female has been hanging out in the cave again the past couple days. 

He couldn't be guarding another clutch of eggs already could he? Maybe he just has a few babies in there still that he's reluctant to let leave... I'm considering taking the cave away to make him and any youngsters that may be in there leave. What do you guys think?


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

He is STILL guarding the cave. I stuck a small piece of driftwood inside each end of the cave and I see him chewing on it from time to time so I hope he won't starve... I do have two females in the tank with him so do you guys think maybe the other female laid eggs now? I'm sure all the babies are out of the cave .. there are a ton of them scooting around the glass.. What the HECK is he doing in that cave still???!!!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

He maybe guarding another clutch of eggs from another female. Have you take a good look inside the cave with a flashlight?


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes I've tried but the cave is shaped so that the crevice he's hiding in is totally hidden behind a corner within the cave so the only way I could see to the end is if I broke it open... I wish I had a little camera on a wire or something!


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Updated pics. Nice long tails on some of them. So pretty.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

^ 5 week update


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Just spotted a newly hatched bristlenose fry. They've spawned again. These guys are sure in the mood for love!


----------

